# FSD beta queue software updates



## Nizadar (Nov 3, 2018)

My Model 3 is set to “advanced” (not that it does anything, but I keep it set there for software updates). I received 2021.32.22 (9/25/21) and decided to wait a week or so and see how it went for those that decided to click on “the button” for FSD beta. I opted in after a week and my Safety Score journey began. I was at 98 after two weeks. I was bummed when 100 and 99 scores received the FSD beta update but not those of us with 98 scores. I decided to opt-out of the FSD beta queue. A couple days later my car got a software update 2021.36.5.1 (11/15/21). It’s now mid December and I haven’t received an update since 2021.36.5.1. This is the longest my car has gone without an update? Did I screw up something by not staying in the beta? I can try again, but there is so much construction around where I live traffic is a nightmare. I was thrilled with a 98 

I feel like something is broken compared to how it’s been since getting the car back in late 2018. Software updates have been steady and regular. I’d see people post on twitter updates incoming and it was very shortly that I’d also get the updates… now I’m in some type of limbo state?


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

“advanced” does nothing like bug reports. It’s just part of the fantasy Uncertainty and doubt. 
I have a dual motor because I was told that if one died you could still travel on the second one, it has never happen that I have heard of. 
The software is not advancing or improving. Only hope for games from the 90s for Christmas. I just saw a video on the rear screen on the model S, another Half baked gimmick, with no games.

You did get your radar removed by updates and catquest so there have been improvements.

if they had any confidence at all in FSD, they would’ve at least released advance summoned by now that works. No need to wait for Santa this Christmas.

no worries though, the roadster, semi, cybertruck, and bots will be gamechangers.

Elon, is even against ev tax credits, what an ungrateful Scrooge


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Just chill, there hasn't been many mass updates lately, I think we are probably waiting for the "big" Christmas surprise which the surprise is that it will probably be January. 

Just chill. Updates will come when they want to and not a minute before. To the contrary, I think that they have implemented a feature that every time you check, it lowers your queue status.


----------



## Nizadar (Nov 3, 2018)

I’m cool with waiting  I didn’t wanna be in update limbo and be stuck somehow. I saw Elon said 97’s “probably” will get added to FSD beta in 10.8. I opted back in a day ago and am sitting at 99 with 200+ miles driven


----------



## susheel (12 mo ago)

Nizadar said:


> I'm cool with waiting  I didn't wanna be in update limbo and be stuck somehow. I saw Elon said 97's "probably" will get added to FSD beta in 10.8. I opted back in a day ago and am sitting at 99 with 200+ miles driven


hi, did you receive the FSD beta. I am also waiting as 99 with 200 miles. just checking if new version release will push to new queue members or only for those who already using. Thanks!!


----------

